# Blinds



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the best blind that you think. I have Ground Force and FA's whats you Fav ????????


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

FA Brand SUB.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

avery finisher


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ground Force are extremely low profile and are nice, but for comfort for me, i like my Finisher. I just dont like how the bar by your knees comes down on you in the Ground Force


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This spring we use the Avery Power Hunter. What I like is the hood that covers peoples faces. This way when hunters start to move around to look at the birds circling it will cover up the movement.

But if you have other blinds they will work just as well. Just have to keep the movement of the head to a minimum. IMO


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm a mover so a power hunter is my only option.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Finisher


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Powerhunters and SUBS.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

x-landers.....hands down.

Never had one broken, I own 9 of them some are 6 years old......they fit inbetween corn rows, they are easy to dig in, and you can leave the stubble in them when moving fields, just fold in 1/2 and your good to go.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

they all have pros/cons.Ya just gotta decide for yourself on which you prefer.

Alex


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

GROUND FORCE


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

x-lander all the way. Comfort, portable and low profile.
I'm 6'3" 230 and fit just fine!!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Powerhunters!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

X-land'rs and Finishers


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Powerhunters are nice too, but i hate looking through all that mess all the time. Otherwise they are great!


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

SUB


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Groundforce for sure


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Power Hunter 
because they cost less


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I've never looked back after buying a x-lander.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

FA SUB


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sat in most blinds,

FA: SUB All around best blind; XLander Good; Eliminator Nice but too big

Avery/Greenhead Gear: Powerhunter pretty good, uncomfortable, but great for concealment; Ground Force comparable to the SUB, pretty solid blind, but not long enough for people over 6 4; Finisher All around the worst blind made.

Scheel's: Their only model I purchased last summer. Do not like it at all. Similar construction to an SUB just with cheaper parts.

Cabelas: Cabelas Old Interceptor Good for the price, great ease of use, but cheap canvas tears easily. Cabelas New Interceptor, I believe is pretty much just an SUB solid blind, but the canvas gets a little tight in winter making assembly difficult.

I also hunted out of some small name blinds. Gooseview and I believe a Bass Pro Shops blind, not sure, but both were solid blinds for the couple hunts I was in them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just thought I'd express my hatred for power hunters. You can't see out of them worth a crap, there is no room for beverages/snacks for spring hunting, there's hardly any room to move your arms for any purpose, you have to lay your gun down outside so it isn't concealed and gets all muddy and full of crap. Not to mention how much longer it takes to flip that lid open, then grab your gun, shoulder it and shoot as opposed to sitting up and shouldering in one motion. I'm pretty sure the #1 cause of non cycling autos is power hunters.

They suck- but they are cheap and hide well.


----------

